# Newbie



## Leggmanator (Mar 20, 2022)

Hi all I’ve been recently diagnosed t2 well 6 weeks ago since then I have done a minimum of 40 mins exercise  everyday from doing nothing I am now able to jog slowly for 10 mins non stop but I am unable to lose any weight I am currently following a diabetic plan on weight watchers but nothing is happening I am losing the mind set with weight loss don’t want to spend loads of money of diet plans etc but really want to shift weight can anyone help point me in a direction I would of thought with the exercise my weight would at least drop a little I was focused on reversing this but begging to think this will never happen


----------



## Leggmanator (Mar 20, 2022)

Martin.A said:


> HI, and welcome to the Forum.
> 
> Sorry to hear that you're struggling so soon after your diagnosis but I'm not sure that you will lose much weight through exercise alone. Diet to lose weight, exercise to get fit and tone up is what I was told when I was a gym regular. Not only that you have to burn an awful lot of calories to shed fat.
> 
> ...


Hi Martin
Thanks for the reply I have been given no help other than I need to lose weight hence why I have tried the weight watchers diabetic plan along with exercise but my weight just does not shift at all I would of though after 6 weeks of dieting and exercise I would of seen a difference but nothing. The only thing doctors told me was to exercise for a minimum of 30 mins per day im doing 40 minimum as I’m wanting to run a10k race in august this year hence the drive to lose weight and get fit. The getting fit part is slowly coming the weight loss however isn’t happening and at over 19st I know this needs to come down I’m just starting to struggle now I am eating more fish and chicken with plenty of vegetables low carb etc


----------



## Leggmanator (Mar 20, 2022)

Hi Martin yes I have been counting carbs been eating less than 110g per day and just keeping a check on paper not really noting full diet down I’ll try that just need to lose weight and nothing seems to be happening after 6 weeks thought I’d of at least had some sort of movement but nothing think this is why I’m getting disheartened due my first blood tests early next month and wanted to see difference but not holding up much hope.


----------



## Windy (Mar 20, 2022)

Hi Leggmanator, sounds like you're doing well with your exercises. I believe that muscles are three times as heavy as fat, so you may be losing fat, but gaining muscle bulk from your exercise, so that wouldn't be reflected when you stand on the scales to weigh yourself. Can you see/feel a difference in the tone of your tummy or arms, and try and measure your progress from that, in addition to weight? Maybe take a measure of the diameter of your waist and keep a note of that. I suspect you're losing fat, and gaining muscle, but you don't see it as the change is gradual. Also, you're measuring how much further/longer you can exercise, use that to track your progress too. It's not just weight that counts as progress.

I took photos of myself when I started my diet (I had a fat, jowly face, and more chins than I needed!), and have been taking a photo each month to track my progress. I look back at the October fat face photo and it spurs me on to keep going with my diet. I've utterly failed on the exercise part of my plan, so I take my hat off to you for doing so well on that part,
Best wishes, Sarah


----------



## Leggmanator (Mar 20, 2022)

Thanks for your comments maybe your right I haven’t taken any measurements so I will do that now and see where I go fitness definitely improved couldn’t run for a minute before now enjoying the the fitness side loads don’t find it a chore actually look forward to it just wanted to see the scales move in the right direction I guess I would love to lose at least 3 stone I get married in august too and would of liked to of seen a difference but then.


----------



## Windy (Mar 20, 2022)

Photos are really helpful to track your progress - do a face photo and maybe one of your whole body in the mirror, so you have something to compare with as you progress. Your phone remembers the date it was taken, so you can look back and know when it was taken.
Congratulations on your upcoming wedding. You'll look trimmer by August through your weight watchers and exercise, don't be downhearted if the scales seem stuck, having more stamina and fitness, and more muscle and less fat is a great win for you. Keep going, you can do it. Sarah


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 20, 2022)

By noticing that your clothes are a bit looser is good incentive, I was too scared even to stand on the scales so never had a starting point which I do regret now but the baggy trousers was a good indication.
You might like to look at this link for a low carb regime that has been successful for the surgery who put the program together and compare with your Weight Watchers approach https://lowcarbfreshwell.co.uk/


----------

